# *****UK Trip Planning Holiday Chart*****



## wilma-bride

*2016*

*June 2016*

*bee86* 7-21 June, CSR
*Aurora's Godmother & DS*, 28 June - 12 July

*July 2016*

*Princess Leia, *4-18 July, Sheraton Vistana Resort
*Elise79, DH & DD, *16-20 July DL VGC & 20-30 July BLT
*Disneynutinlondon & DH* 19-23 July, BWI
*c3h3a3r & family* 27 July-10 August, Maingate Lakeside
*finchy3* 27 July-12 August, VGC
*Ninja & family* 28 July-11 August, CBR/RPR

*August 2016*

*BudgieMama & DH* 14-28 August, CSR
*meldud, DH, DS16 & DD15* 18 August-1 September, YC
*Whiskey In A VAse, DW, DD13 & DS9* 18 August-1 September, Windsor Palms
*bex7583, DH, DS10, DS8 & DD7* 25 August-19 September, ???
*sjt22 & DH*, 29 August - 12 September, SSR
*LiquidSunshine & DBF* 31 August-21 September, POFQ
*Mostly Bobbins & family* 31 August-14 September, POR

*September 2016*

*MeganAndOwen* 3-17 September, Offsite Villa
*arieliwish, DH, DD21 & DS18* 6-18 September, BC
*Crickey & GF* 12-26 September, ASM
*thestevied & DW* 24 September-9 October, BC

*October 2016*

*baylie666, DMum & DSister* 1-22 October
*Pooh's-Honey-Pot*, 3-14 October, OKW
*Linda67 & DH* 7-21 October, RPR/DCL (Dream)/Poly
*hardy wallruss, DH, DS25, DSGF27 & DD20* 8-19 October, CBR
*Rascal1003*, 14-28 October

*November 2016*

*k8Davies, *2-16 November, Dolphin
*Tash87, DH, DD7 & DS3* 11-22 November, GF
*Jon84 24* November-8 December, BC
*mickeyheart, DH, DD4 & DD2* 26 November-10 December, AKL

*December 2016*

*Elise79, DH & DD*, 12-23 December, VWL & BLT
*
2017

January 2017

sjt22 & DH*, 2 January - 14 January, OKW
*
February 2017

Sammie1884, DH, DS, DD & Aunt* 23 Feb- 9 March, CBR
*

July 2017

Elise79, DH & DD*, 8-23 July, Villa & DCL
*
August 2017
*
*Mummycat & family *10-31 August, RPR/Longboat Key/OKW
*BudgieMama & DMum* 15-29 August, CSR
*kizzy212, DH & DS12* 26 August-???, ???
*
September 2017

Tahariel & BF*, 10-24 September, POFQ
*
October 2017

Tony Bush*, 6-22 October, BC & HRH
*LanaBear-ox & DH*, 15-26 October, POR

*November 2017

UKDisneyJoe & DW*, 29 November - 13 December
*
December 2017
*
*Disneynutinlondon & family* 11 December-1 January, ???


----------



## tinks90

October 30th - November 9th, staying at Wildernes Lodge, just me and mum


----------



## chmurf

When : Oct 18th - Nov 11th 
Where : AoA / POR
Who : Me, DW, DS


----------



## jaideo

POFQ July 8-27

Me, DS 10, DS 14 and DH


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

When: 3rd Oct 2014 - 18th Oct 2014 Me and DH
         9th Oct 2014 - 18th Oct 2014 kids (DS 18 & DS 16) are joining us

Where: The Yacht Club


----------



## Cyrano

Great to see a calendar on this board 

Can you add us please
4 - 18 July 2013 Disney OKW
18 - 24 July 2013 Universal RPR


----------



## WSussex

7/8/13 - 25/8/13

Premier inn LGW 1nt
Hyatt at MCO 1nt
Hardrock Hotel 2nts
Villa at Sandy Ridge 12 nts

With hubby and 2 kiddies (11&14)


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## dixonsontour

Oct 19th 2013 to 2nd November 2013
No accommodation booked yet

Me, DH and DD age 7


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

wilma-bride said:


> Updated



Hun .... thanks for updating and as much as I'd love to be going this year we're going in 2014 !!


----------



## Claire Bear

16th-29th August 2013
Springhill Suites SeaWorld and YC 
Me and DBF


----------



## sammie1884

7th-21st November AoA
Me, Dh, Ds (5),Dd (1), Mum &Dad


----------



## Dreamer1977

Me, dh, dd (10), dd (7), dd (5) mum and sister . 1st trip and really excited!!

22 nov 2013 - 6 December 2013 - SSR


----------



## khibs

25th May to 8th June, Disney OKW resort with DH, DD (4), DS (10 months) & both sets of parents!!!!
 26th Oct to 9th Nov, disney OKW resort with DH, DS,DD!


----------



## arieliwish

25 Aug - 8 Sep 2013
Old Key West
Me, DH, DD 18, DS 15

Ta!


----------



## Laurafoster

Oooh yay a calendar 

This years trip is 12th Sept - 3rd Oct. AKL/DCL/SSR


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated and...



Disneynutinlondon said:


> Hun .... thanks for updating and as much as I'd love to be going this year we're going in 2014 !!



...corrected


----------



## irenep

July 6th-26th 2013:- BCV and Lake Berkley Villa - Me, DS(22), DD(20), DS(13), +2 friends

October 14th-23rd 2013:- - OKW/BCV - Me+DS(13)


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Me, dh, ds (8), dd (5)

Offsite 2.08 to 08.08
OKW 08.08 to 22.08


----------



## Magic Megadegs

22.02.14 to 01.03.14 offsite lbv 


Me, dh, ds 8, dd 5


----------



## Tinkerbell1989

I'm going! 
December 20th - January 3rd
Off site villa with DBF, mum, dad, brother, sister, grandma, grandad, aunty, uncle, 2 cousins and meeeee!! So excited! 

Steffi x


----------



## Shazzie B

OKW 3rd Sept-12th Sept ShazzieB, DH, DS20 & DD18


----------



## edinburghlass

POFQ, 7 May to 19 May, me and daughter, 22 (daughter that is )


----------



## Wills Mom

Can you add me please? 

4th - 22nd May 2013 - 10 more sleeps!!! 
Glenbrook villa offsite
Me (30) DH (31) DS (1) DMum (55) DDad (58) DSis (26) DSis OH (25) 

Thanks a million


----------



## Cal10or

When - 26th August 2013 - 16th Sept 2013
Where -AKL / Fairfield Inn & Suites
Who - myself and DGF

Sooooo excited!!


----------



## Tony Toon

Tony Toon and myself.   4th July - 1st August 2013.   POFQ then villa Indian Creek. 

Mrs TT


----------



## happyj

Sept 20 - oct 14. DCL/ROAD TRIP / BCV/AKL/WLV 
DH DB. DSL.


----------



## Mummycat

Me, DH, DD (9) DS (7) celebrating my 40th
13-19th Sep 2013 villa at Highlands reserve
20 Sep-4th Oct 2013 OKW (on site for the first time)


----------



## MrsTigger

11th-25th May at CSR, Me (26) & DBF (28)


----------



## TinkerbellW

24th July - 7th August 
Art of Animation 
Me, DS 18 and DS 16


----------



## Laszkowicz

Wow your gunna get Dizzy updating this. 


DW DD10 DD7
AOA
30 oct - 13 nov 2014


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## paul_toria96

4th - 25th August 2014

Staying off site, there will be 8 of us


----------



## Mrs Dazzle

5th - 12th June - Orlando, staying at Lake Eve Resort 
12th - 20th June - flying down from Miami to Barbados, staying at Turtle Beach Resort, Christ Church 
Travelling are myself and my 20 yo DD 

Thank you.


----------



## bex7583

please add us 

bex, dh , and 3 kids

22nd aug-13th sept 2013
por/offsite/roadtrip 

thankyou x


----------



## MissKip

May 6th - 20th
SSR
Me & DBF


----------



## clareyfairymouse

Love this idea!

DH and I go from the 28/10/2013 - 15/11/2013

Heading to Key West for a friends wedding followed by 12 nights at POR


----------



## Disbabe

July 27th - 10th August 2013

Me, Rob (Husband), Lauren (19), Hayley (17) and Sheridan (14)

1st week staying at Cypress Pointe Resort, 2nd week onsite at Beach Club.


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## Sam1

It's our first trip! 

When - Oct 22nd - Nov 6th 2013
Where - Hyatt Regency /Hilton Bonnet creek
Who - Me, my husband, my son (14 while there), my daughter (2)


----------



## pandv_2000

We will be at HRH from 14-17 Aug and at AKL from 17-31 Aug 2013.  We have a T-Rex ressie at 7pm on the 19th but will pop over to OKW on the boat after our meal if anyone will still be around.

ETA it will be me, DH and our 2 DS's (10 and 3 on the trip)


----------



## MonorailUK

10 November - 16 November AKL
16 November - 29 November OKW


----------



## MichelinMan

Great idea.

MichelinMan, DW & DS (9)

7-13 July : Renaissance SeaWorld
13-17 July : Hard Rock Hotel
17-28 July : Polynesian Club Level


----------



## thestevied

21st sept - 6th oct '13. 
The Yacht Club. 
Just the wife and I!

Thanks!


----------



## Ciorsdah

What a great idea for a thread!!! 

DBF and I are going 31st October to 15th Nov at the yacht club. 

I will be running Mickey's Jammin Jungle 5k on the 9th of Nov if anyone wants to join in


----------



## catherine

We'll be staying at OKW 9/8 - 30/8. There will be me DH, our 2 DDs and our 3 month old granddaughter.


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## The Philarmagicians

We are going 6/8/14 -27/8/14 staying at port orleans riverside


----------



## MrRomance

29th Oct - 12 Nov 2013 Saratoga Springs Resort! Myself, DW and DD9


----------



## scottishgirl1

We will be visiting from 27th July to 17th August 2013, going to Hard Rock,then Clearwater and finishing at OKW. there will be myself DH, DS13, DS12 and DD10


----------



## LORNA ANN

9th Nov - 23rd Nov 2013    Me, DH & DS staying @ SSR
4th Oct - 25th Oct 2014    Me, DH & DS staying @ ???


----------



## willeve

7th-24th August, 13 nights Wilderness Lodge, 3nights Fort Lauderdale, 1 night Downtown Disney hotel. Me, DH, DS13, DD11.


----------



## GirlDreamer

We're going for our Disneymoon 13/11/14 - 04/12/14 staying at POFQ


----------



## scoobydooby

9th - 24th August 2013
POR
Scooby (me), DH, DS 14 and DD 11.


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## pascalstongue

Can you add us to the list please. Staying at SSR from 06/05/2013 - 20/05/2013. Me, DH, DS2, DD4, DFather, DM and Dbrother.

Thanks


----------



## fairytale

Hey

Me , DH, DS12, DS10, DS8 & DD6

As part of our 4 state trip we will be at SSR 10th Aug - 27th Aug 2013.



Annette x


----------



## westgrove

Me (26) and DH (31) will be at CSR, Clearwater and AoA between 28 sep and 16 Oct '13


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## bazzanoid

October 14th - November 4th, staying in a villa just north of Poinciana, just me and DW for our tenth wedding anniversary


----------



## welsh princess

Can you add us please

When: 27/07/13 - 17/08/13
Where: OKW/Legacy Park villa/Don Cesar Beach Resort
Who: Me DH DS DD DSIL DBIL DNephew DNeice 

Thank you


----------



## Portugal1000

Going 22 nights from 22nd July

Staying Wyndham Bonnet Creek

Me, DH, DS
Brother, Sister in Law, Twin Nieces (6)


----------



## maggs

September 11th - September 27th
Sept 11th,12th,13th,14th Homewood Suites, I Drive
Sept 15th,16th Royal Pacific Resort
Sept 17th -27th Old Key West

Me, dd and ds 

Maggs


----------



## Tink78

12th October-3rd November 2013
Vista Cay Resort
Me, DH, DS 5, DS2, Mum, Dad and Nephew 15


----------



## Toryn

We are going 25th September -9th October me husband and son staying at Indian wells our 23 visit can't wait


----------



## MichelinMan

Just realised I put the wrong dates on my post - we will be at the Poly until the 28th July, not the 21st.


----------



## loobzuk

Me (Louise)
DH (Jeff)
DD (Sophie 12)
DS (Hayden 9)

13-29 August staying at a villa in Westhaven.  Aiming to make the meet at OKW on 19th.


----------



## mollies_mum

Can you add us please 

19th October to 2nd November staying at a villa at Lindfields. Me, DH, DD (13) and DS (3)


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## orangetiggs

Oh me please  20/11-05/12 thanks


----------



## spm23

Can you add us please.

8th Aug - 15th Boardwalk Villas
15th - 22nd Villa in Davenport
22nd - 29th Saratoga Springs

Son's 21st on teh 25th August - Thinking of Dessert Party at MK


----------



## Linda67

Me and DH will be at AoA and VWL from November 30th - Dec 14th


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Can you add us please 

CBR 26th Oct to 9th Nov 2014

Me - Claire
DH - Mark
DD - Lilly - Mae (will be 5)

Thanks 

Claire


----------



## Goofy68

Myself and DW to POFQ November 1st to 15th 2013.

Last week booked up for 2014, Exact same dates Nov 1st to 15th staying at OKW.

Getting excited for this year as ADRs to be done this Sunday.


----------



## bee86

Add us please!!!

Me and my mum CSR June 21st -1st July 2013


----------



## queendisney

POR from 18th November for 15 nights (although DH keeps going on and on and on about why didn't we book for 21night again....aarrgghh)  

Just me and DH going...


----------



## shingle

All booked Feb 3rd to 17th 2014
ME, DH, DS, DD, and sons girlfriend.


----------



## darthtatty

yay finally we've booked 

can you add us too 

Nicky, Matt & Luke
7th-21st August 2014 
staying at CR, BL view 

thanks.xx


----------



## baylie666

OK, 
People going - Me, Sister, Mum, Dad, Nan, Dads girlfriend, Friend from US.
When - 1st October - 22nd October
Staying at Little Mermaid AoA


----------



## wilma-bride

All up to date


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Please add our family to the chart - October 27th to November 13th. Staying at Windsor Hills

Thanks


----------



## fiona1188

When: 8 September 2013 until 29 September 2013
Where: Saratoga Springs Resort
Who is going: Fiona, Mark (husband), Emma (daughter), Rebecca (daughter), Gary (son-n-law) and Darryl (grandson).


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

W're staying YC 16th August-1st September 2014


----------



## wildwood

When - 30th july to the 13th august 
Where my home on chatham park 
Who , myself , Dh , Ds , my best freind , her husband and two sons


----------



## xxpeplyxx

When - August 3rd - August 18 
Where - AoA
Who - me, my boyfriend and my mum


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## Kilted_Yank

The Kilted Yank and family will be back at WDW 18th August through 1st September!!!!!


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## mollies_mum

wilma-bride said:


> Updated



Thanks!


----------



## stevechase

Where: Port Orleans Riverside
Who: Jacqui (The Good Lady Wife) Steve (Hubby) Bethany Bubble (age 16 going on 40) Ellie Bear (age 14 Disney through and through) Boy (age 9, errr, well just a boy really)
When: Sat July 27th for 21 nights

Woo hoo

Steve


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## Shocking Hocking

Name : Sam 
Married 
Aged 43 
Son aged 12 

1s time to Disney , staying at Hilton Bonnet Creek  19th October -1st Nov just stared planning so looking for lots of help . Think I am the most excited in our family . Hoping my hubby get the bug and wants to make it a regular thing . Looking forward to seeing the park at Halloween . Just can't wait ! 

From: Sheffield (Yorkshire lass I guess )


----------



## sjt22

Off to POFQ 24th of August to 7th Sept with the DH.

Sarah x


----------



## Laurafoster

Just changed our plans for our trip next year  havent booked anything yet but will be going :

May 4th - May 24th - Plans to stay at HRH and SSR. 

We had to cancel our 7night Eastern cruise booo. So doing HRH instead


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## 123poodle

Could you add us please 

We are going 16th November to 30th November 2013 staying at PORR with DH
First time without the kids so will be very different a little worried at first but thought lets just do it as we love Disney.

Thank you


----------



## ninamouse

18th October - 1st November Staying at Caribbean Beach Resort WDW

Going with my fiancé and my two boys aged 7 and 4

Will also be meeting up with my mum, step dad, sisters and their families as my mum is getting married out there! 

Cannot wait!


----------



## Brave5

Me, DH, DS14, DS13, DS10 @ OKW October 23-Nov 6 2014


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## missnic07

Can I be added? There's me, my mum and 2 cousins (9 and 6) going next August 18til til the 30th. Staying at CSR x


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## ch1975

october 2014, polynesian or wilderness lodge, cant decide???


----------



## glorfy

November 7 - 25 Doubletree Seaworld/AKV/RPR

DW and I.


----------



## snowy2

Thanks for adding us.

When: 4 June-25 June 2014
Where: Rosen Inn at Pointe Orlando
Who: me, DB, SIL, BIL, niece and nephew.


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## Vickyrowe

Saratoga Spring Resort

 September 23rd- October 7th 2014

My Birthday / Our Anniversary Trip

Me (Vicky), DH (Adam) And our friend Thom


----------



## ChelleFeegan

Can I add mine? Though we aren't on Disney property


Going 10th August to 24th August
Coco Keys Waterpark and Hotel

Me (32) DH (33) and DD (7)

First trip to the world, though done DLP twice


----------



## wilma-bride

All updated


----------



## jjk

can you add us please 

ME DH and DS

when 17th Aug 2013 till  3rd September

where SSR, Miami and the Florida keys


----------



## kittengal13

29 August 2014 for 2 weeks with my best friend! We will be staying in Rosen Inn, Pointe Orlando and will be doing Disney and Universal because we are both mega Disney movie and HP and Marvel fans!!


----------



## Sundancer UK

Ooohh Hellooooo!!!    *waves madly*

Somehow I missed this thread until now, but I've posted on the 2014 planning one.

I'm planning now, hoping to book soon (EEEKK!) and we're planning on May 13-27th 2014.  We're gonna be at Port Orleans French Quarter and if luck is with us we'll be catching a Star Wars Weekend!

This is SO exciting.  I get butterflies every time I think about it.  In fact, I often have to leave blogs, posts etc that get too exciting and come back to read it later


----------



## lolainkent

Feb 16-20 - DCL, Dream Itinerary A
Feb 20-23 - Art of Animation

Me, DH, DS (8), DS (6) and DD (almost 2)

Our first cruise, first trip to WDW and we're really excited!


----------



## katejp

We are going 31/3 until 19/4 2014

That's me DH and three over excited girls 15,12 and 6


----------



## kittengal13

29 August-11 September 2014.

Me and my best friend. My 9th time and her 1st time!!!!


----------



## Laurafoster

My 2014 dates have changed and unfortunately shortened thanks to my new boss 

New dates are 26th April - 13th May - HRH/SSR (old dates 4th -24th May)

Oh well atleast i get to celebrate DDs bday whilst im there


----------



## MrRomance

Our 2014 dates...

With DW and DD10 28th October - 11 November 2014 Saratoga Springs!


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## irisheyes123

Date: December 12th 2013- January 14th 2014
Where: Off site villa
Going: myself DH Twins (19 months) Sister and brother 

My 2014 dates 
Date: 30th October - December 2nd
Where: Off site villa
Going: myself DH twins my sister & brother


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## arieliwish

Is there any way to spot fellow disers while we're there? A coloured ribbon or something - I seem to recall this being mentioned years ago when we last went?!


----------



## wilma-bride

arieliwish said:


> Is there any way to spot fellow disers while we're there? A coloured ribbon or something - I seem to recall this being mentioned years ago when we last went?!



The 'official' colour for the DISboards is lime green.  Some people wear lime green or tie a lime green ribbon (or Mickey head) to their bag or somewhere on their person.


----------



## Sundancer UK

Hiya, sorry to be a pain but can I please be changed slightly?

Sundancer UK & DH, DS(12), DD(11), DS(9), DS(4) and DS(18m)
12-26th May - Coronado Springs!

Thank you!

Soooo excited      

And this time I really will get a lime green Mickey head!


----------



## ashearer

6-16 th Oct Yacht club and then 
16-20 Oct at Hard Rock Hotel .first time at Universal so we splashed out to get the unlimited front of queue passes that are included in room price.


----------



## dacatlady

were going on the 25th sept to the 9th staying at champions world resort kissimee


----------



## ashearer

DH,DS21,DD15,DD8. 6-16 oct Yacht Club and 16-20 OCT Hard Rock Hotel.


----------



## Daytona88

Daytona88, DW, DS(18) Oct 11- Nov 1 2014, Poly & Hard Rock.

Can't wait.


----------



## Netty

we are going 2nd sept to 13th , going to Key West for my 50th birthday


----------



## Elise79

Joh can you add us for next year:

10 - 26 July 2014 Me, DH & DD (6  )


----------



## davidmolliesmum

me, DH, DS9 DD7 - OFFSITE VILLA SEPT 19 - OCT 11TH


----------



## Tony Bush

Me, DW and DS (23)
4th - 18th October 2014
Disney Saratoga Springs resort and Spa and Hard Rock Hotel


----------



## jockey

Can you add us please...17th Feb - 1st March AOA for the Princess half marathon!


----------



## Mart13

Hi,  
When; 18 - 29 October 2013
Where; OKW
Who; DW, DD &DS
53Days and counting...


----------



## Zeebs

Please add us 

19th May to the 2 June 2014  Villa at Eagle Pointe

Many thanks
Kirsten and crew.


----------



## paul_toria96

Hi,

Please can you alter our dates, now we have booked the flights we are going 7th Aug to 29th Aug 2014 (it was way cheaper to go later in the week )


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## ABZDisneyFan

ABZDisneyFan, MrsABZDisneyfan + FIL & MIL
8th - 20th November 2014 at OKW


----------



## Just-Pete

Sept 29th - Oct 13th 2013 POR.


----------



## Elise79

Can you update us to OKW please Joh!


----------



## wilma-bride

All done


----------



## nabby

Sept 14th to 28th at Yacht Club for us


----------



## BudgieMama

Oh, please could you add me?

BudgieMama and DH, 18th-25th August 2014 Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## Vixster

Can you please add me 22nd oct- 5th nov Caribbean beach resort 2014


----------



## wilma-bride

All up to date


----------



## wayneg

Hi Joh, please change our entry for next month.
It says: 
Wayneg 10-19 October, New Hampshire

Now needs to say:
Wayneg 10-19 October, Extended Stay America, LBV.

Thank you


----------



## meldud

Please could you add us too? 

meldud & family
18 Aug -1 sep 2014
Yacht club


----------



## wilma-bride

All updated


----------



## Nicnic

Hi,
Can you add us to the list please for this October 23 - November 8th Beach Club Resort.
thanks


----------



## wilma-bride

Done


----------



## WiganTony

Hi,

Can you please add us as below - thanks.

WiganTony & family 30 July 2014-15 August 2014, RPR and OKW


----------



## fizz13

add me please!
August 19-26 2014, staying at AoA, with DB & DD2


----------



## wilma-bride

All up to date


----------



## disneyandy

Please add us:

Andrew + family

July 09 - 29th 2014 Grand Floridian


----------



## BettyBoo29

Please add little old us 

1 Night Stay at Manchester Airport 15th September 2014
16th September 2014 - 1st October 2014
Staying at Quality Inn on Idrive.


----------



## thebadger

The Badgers are coming!!

Friday 10th - Friday 24th October 2014!! 

Staying at CBR - Martinique hopefully, first trip to WDW


----------



## linre

The Smiths

25/12/2014 - 4/1/2015 Art of Animation Resort


----------



## leise

Please can you add us

25th July - 7th August 2014 - Windsor Hills 
7th August- 27th August 2014 - Old Key West

Thanks


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Hiya, can Me & DH be added

May 8th - 22nd @ Pop Century.


----------



## wilma-bride

All updated


----------



## jrparkin

This is a really great idea. I will be staying at Port Orleans Riverside from 15th May to the 25th as a solo traveller


----------



## Linda67

Hello Joh!
Please add our next trip 
May 29th - June 14th
POR, Disney Fantasy & OKW


----------



## v-1

Please can you add us 

V-1 (Steve and DW) 31 Oct - 14 Nov WL

Thanks


----------



## bee86

Could you please add us  
June 21-July 1st
Me and Dbf- SSR 
Mum and dad - OKW


----------



## wilma-bride

All up to date


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

could you add sister, nephew and sister's partner

to our holiday please ....... thank you


----------



## Sam1

We're having a second trip!

13th of October until the 29th of October (2014) - at the Beach Club.


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hi

Our dates are 10 August - 1 September

10-19 August at Marriott Courtyard on I-Drive
19 August - 1 September at Yacht Club


----------



## Disney Holic

Please would you add us to the list

Disney Holic, 22 October - 27 November 2014, DH, DD9, DS5 and DD3 staying at Encantada/DCL on Dream/Beach Club/Universal Cabana Bay/Floridays

Thanks


----------



## Azza1987

Please could we be added  

Myself & DBF, 28th sept - 10th oct, Beach Club, Disney Dream & AKL! 

Thank you


----------



## wendy_uk

18th June - 2nd July 2014 D  Me, DH, DD, & DS offsite at moment, but looking to change


----------



## ryanl81

Please add us to the list 

05th November to 24th staying at SSR


----------



## wilma-bride

All updated


----------



## edinburghlass

5th to 19th May at POFQ

Myself and daughter


----------



## LORNA ANN

We can now confirm we are stay @ SSR from 4th -25th Oct 2014.
We are also having a second trip 4th - 18th April staying @ AoA from 4th-11th & SSR 11th-18th 2014


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## 2005michelle83

Ooooo could I please be added to the list? 

We are the Williams family and we are heading to SSR for two weeks 13 nov to 27 nov (268 days to go)!! 

Thanks


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## 2005michelle83

Thank you :-D


----------



## Elise79

Joh can you add us:

April 10-20 - 5nts WDW OKW & 5nts NYC
Me, DH & DD5

December 13-23 - BLT
Me, DH & DD6

Thanks


----------



## Molyneuxd

Other half and I will be there 2nd Oct to 11th Oct staying at Westgate Lakes


----------



## Mariaherself

Myself and DH will be going 11th Dec - 21st Dec for our 4th wedding anniversary and staying offsite at the Wyndham Lake Buena Vista at Downtown Disney


----------



## kerrybrown

Thanks for sharing this post!!!


----------



## saysib

My family and I will be in Orlando Nov 27th - Dec 18th. We'll be at AKL Nov 28th - Dec 12th and as yet undecided for the rest  Cant wait!


----------



## Wills Mom

Myself, DH, DS2 and babyDS are staying off site in a villa from Sept 27th to Oct 8th


----------



## April2012

When - 26th Oct - 14th Nov
Where - 4 night cruise & WL
Who - Me (39), OH (45) & DS (7)


----------



## wilma-bride

All updated


----------



## TigerandBear

We are going: 11th Sept - 27th Sept 2014
Staying in : Villa

Me, my boyfriend and his parents!

CANT WAIT


----------



## Elise79

All Updated!


----------



## NatalieMT

We are August 24th to September 1st 2015, staying at AKL! Party of 11!


----------



## SilentK

Can I add myself for 2015?

DH and have booked SSR 10 nights from 21 September. Celebrating my 30th, if it has to happen, it's happening in Disney!

Adding 2 friends to the party tomorrow.


----------



## DLPDreams

Hello 

Finally able to say we've booked!  We're there from 6th - 27th August 2015, staying at Universal (hotel tbc) for 3 nights, and then OKW 2 bed villa for 18 nights.  

Can't wait!!!


----------



## ~Fisharefriends~

Yeah just booked for 2015 will be staying at OKW 12-24th April. We are aiming to fly out on the 10th and do 2 nights at universal before checking in at OKW


----------



## laura_<3

Another member booked for 2015 - 30th July to 13th August at Port Orleans Riverside!


----------



## PeteSue

Hi All 
We will be there 6th November until 20th November 
Been in June, August and October quite a few times but never November.

Where can I get a countdown from


----------



## baylie666

We are not going until 1st October - 22nd October 2016 so I'll ask to be added later. LOL


----------



## wilma-bride

All updated 



PeteSue said:


> Hi All
> We will be there 6th November until 20th November
> Been in June, August and October quite a few times but never November.
> 
> Where can I get a countdown from



Have added you - try www.distickers.com for your countdown ticker.



baylie666 said:


> We are not going until 1st October - 22nd October 2016 so I'll ask to be added later. LOL



I presume you haven't booked yet so feel free to add your dates once you're booked and definite


----------



## ChrisToria

We just booked for our 3 week Disney-moon. October 28th 2015 until November 18th 2015. We're staying at Caribbean Beach Resort. Can't wait, it's our first time on a Disney property.


----------



## OnTheBoardsMyNameIs

Just put in the deposit for my trip this morning! Very excited ^_^

Me and my gf will be at the Caribbean Beach Resort April 22-May 6 2015 
Happy happy happy dance, commence!


----------



## baylie666

wilma-bride said:


> All updated
> 
> 
> 
> Have added you - try www.distickers.com for your countdown ticker.
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you haven't booked yet so feel free to add your dates once you're booked and definite



We have not booked yet as cannot for another year  but we know we are definately going on 1st october to 23rd as we always go then.


----------



## boogiewoogiewoman

Not sure for definite, but it will be around the 5th of August as we will need to go in school holidays. Considering 3 weeks (and a remortgage haha)


----------



## ankersandrew

28th September - 12th October 2014 staying at All star movie resorts with a night stop over on the 6th October at the Royal Pacific Me and my partner


----------



## stevelamb121

Me and the family are going 26th Nov 2015 to 17 Dec 2015. Staying off site at Bahama bay in davenport


----------



## fiona1188

Hi we are going 5th until the 26th September 2015.  Saratoga Springs Resort.

There will be myself, dh, dd, dd, dsl, dgs.

Can't wait I am already planning lots of things we can do.


----------



## MagicalMerida

August 2015 14-28th


----------



## MagicalMerida

Staying at the Yacht Club, sorry I forgot to put that.


----------



## mojo0403

When: 26/7/2015
Where: Coronoado Springs
Who: family 2 ad 2 ch 13 & 8 yrs


----------



## NatalieMT

We are now going 22nd or 23rd April to the 30th staying at AS Sports as well as August. Oops. We have booked from the 23rd but flight prices are better on the 22nd so that might translate into an extra night as it makes sense!


----------



## MagicalMerida

Sorry, I forgot to put a lot of stuff in my fist post. 
So:
Me and my family, August 2015 14th-28th, staying at the Yacht Club


----------



## jamesspooner

My partner surprised me and told me we are going September 22nd - 6th October staying in the P.O French Quarters!

I've never been before so super excited and not too long left to go!!!


----------



## wayneg

jamesspooner said:


> My partner surprised me and told me we are going September 22nd - 6th October staying in the P.O French Quarters!
> 
> I've never been before so super excited and not too long left to go!!!



Welcome to the forums, you have chosen a lovely resort and a great time of year to visit. Please feel free to post any questions you have in UK trip planning. 
We will be there (Wyndham Bonnet Creek) the same time, 20th-27th Sept, after our 14 night transatlantic cruise.


----------



## Astridir

My partner and I are going on the 6th to the 20th of November this year, staying in Port Orleans Riverside.  

^_^


----------



## joolz1910

16th - 30th August 2015, staying at HRH and OKW.


----------



## funkydelia

Wilderness Lodge 10-24th Oct 2015! It's so far away but I'm ridiculously excited!!


----------



## Linda67

Just realised that our October trip isn't included
October 17th - November 2nd
Universal Royal Pacific, Disney Dream & Beach Club


----------



## karen1987

Just booked last minute!

4 - 18 August 2014, staying at Pop Century.


----------



## Pearson85

CBR 18th - 30th DEC 2014 / Me my Wife and Son


----------



## karen1987

^ How lovely! Christmas is a fantastic time to visit!


----------



## DMT

I'm going with my family 8th-29th of August and we're staying at Port Orleans French Quarter, can't wait!!!


----------



## Gowans

Going for two weeks on May 25th 2015 staying at AoA with the boyfriend.
I feel like these boards will be my lifeline!!


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## Laurafoster

Just booked our next trip home 

May 23rd - June 6th 2015 - SSR
This trip will be - Me, DH,DD,DS, My Parents and my In-Laws.


----------



## sjt22

Im going to Pop Century from august 30th until september 11th  with my brother


----------



## RobynPrincess

RobynPrincess - 11th - 16th October, Florida keys. 16th - 27th October AKL kidani, 27th - 4th VGF

Travelling with DH, DM, DD, DFIL & DMIL


----------



## davidmolliesmum

sept 16 - oct 7th offsite villa


----------



## 68earlybay

26th oct-13th nov, off site


----------



## kopitedor

coming back 25/07/2015 for three weeks Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## laura_<3

kopitedor said:


> coming back 25/07/2015 for three weeks Port Orleans Riverside



You get there 5 days before us!


----------



## Toryn

We go Sunday 26th October come back  11th November.54 days to go


----------



## crabbie1

Booked flights 15-28th may 2015 and home WLV for 7 nights. Awaiting to book BWV or BCV at 7 month window. Having huge withdrawal but great having trip booked. Will be me DD DB and his DD 7 who has never been before or on a plane. Its a surprise trip  and her birthday.


----------



## Lady Jane

Just realised I haven't posted on here yet, going with my best friend on Nov 30th-Dec 12th at the Wilderness Lodge, then onto the Dream (Dec 12-15th) then finishing up at the Royal Pacific Resort (Dec 15th-19th).


----------



## Cyrano

Please add us to the list for 2015

*Cyrano, DW, DD17, DS15, DD13, DSiL & family, DMiL, DFiL* 1st - 20th July, Port Orleans Riverside/Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## disney2014plan

Dec 9th 2014 - 1 night POR, Dec 10-14th AKLV Kidani, then 14-28th Dec offsite


----------



## wilma-bride

All up to date again


----------



## MarkF0wle

_Please add us in.

23/4/15 - 14/5/15

1 night at AS Sports
3 night Bahamian cruise on the Disney Dream
17 nights at SSR.

Me & the family. _


----------



## peajay18

Please add us -

12/4/15 - 17/4/15 : OKW
17/4/15 - 19/4/15 : Hard Rock at Universal
19/4/5 - 23/4/15 : Beach Club Villas
(That took some organising for us non-DVC members!)


----------



## stubbsie

please add us. Our first visit to WDW coming up.

Staying at the Grand Floridian from 29/11 to 11/12


----------



## RikkiTurner

Please add Myself and my Family 

Will be at AKL from 8th-22nd Nov 2014


----------



## Wills Mom

Please add us to the list for 2015. We finally booked!!

Wills Mom, DH, DS3 and DS1.
August 23rd to September 4th - offsite 
September 4th to 7th - Poly 

Thanks


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## bee86

So happy to say you can add me in! 

June 2nd - 23rd 2015 8 nights wyndham international drive
12 nights SSR


----------



## joyo17

Joyo17 & Family (DH, DS14 & DD11)
13th-29th August 2015 (Dublin Boomerang flight adventure!)
Staying in a Private DIBB Villa at ESPRIT  & 1 night at RPR


----------



## Mummycat

Hi please can you add me and my family
Going 10th-31st August 2015 universal HRH/ Longboat Key/ WDW Old Key West 

Big thanks  xx


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Can you add us please, 1st - 14th March, staying at CBR.

thanks


----------



## mikki.young

11/12 August WDW (but not going to the parks)
26-30 August Disneyland! Booking hotel later this month!

Inbetween the two we are going to the gulf coast, Vegas, the Grand Canyon and touring California from Napa Valley to Anaheim!

Woo Hoo! I can't believe I am actually going to the Grand Canyon!


----------



## wilma-bride

All updated.

Mikki, we are hoping to be at WDW from 11 August onwards.  Hopefully we might get a chance to meet up and say hi


----------



## Toffeewoffy

You missed mine, Wilma!  Two posts above.

I can't believe we're the only ones going in March!


----------



## crmscotland

Can you add our trip please 
26 June - 17 July 2015: Offsite & POR


----------



## Kath2003

You can add us (me and DH): 28 March to 11 April. Staying at Rosen Inn at Pointe Orlando (I Drive) followed by a trip to Naples.


----------



## Elise79

Hi Joh 

Can you add our dates:

30 July - 15 August - NYC & OKW me, DH & DD 7
12 December- 23 December - BLT me, DH & DD

Thanks


----------



## StrawberryTink

So after spending some time with the bank and checking out our finances we are officially on our way to Honeymoon number 2 to celebrate our 2nd Wedding Anniversary. We are headed to the World October 24th until November 14th at our favourite resort Port Orleans Riverside!!!!! OMG!!!!! We're so excited!!!!


----------



## CharleyUK

Please add us. Me and DH to CSR May 2nd to 16th.


----------



## wifey

We will be there 12th August -26 August 2015 staying at WL for the first time.


----------



## wilma-bride

All updated - sorry I missed you before Toffeewoffy, don't know how that happened


----------



## dixonsontour

Hi can you add us for 14th October 2015 - 31st October. Me DH and DD 9 12 nights AKL and 4 nights on our first disney dream cruise


----------



## edinburghlass

Self and daughter 4th to 18th May

POFQ again


----------



## jothp

Can you add us please.  Going 12th - 30th August staying at RPR/OKW very excited!


----------



## PrincessHannahsmum

Hi me, DH, ds and dd, travelling 12-26 August. First time and daughter's 11th birthday whilst there. Staying at YC.


----------



## baylie666

Bit early but we are going 1st October 2016 - 22nd October 2016. Mum, Sisiter and I are going on a girlie trip!!!


----------



## m1ckeymouse

Hi, me, wife, son and mum are going 21 Aug - 4 Sep for my 40th, staying at AKL!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi! Could you add me in please? September 17-25, Beach Club villas


----------



## Mummycat

Hi thank you so much for adding us but if you get a minute can you change our resort to HRH and OKW please.
Big thanks for all you do


----------



## Damian Pudner

First trip to America so first time to Disney.   Family of 5, Myself (Damian), wife Louise, daughters Chloe (19), Megan (16) and Laura (10).

July 26th > August 16th


----------



## meldobe

Hi, me and family 17th September - 4th October Disney Dream and CBR


----------



## RobynPrincess

I'm going to wdw on Thursday :O I like doing things last minute lol flying on on the 5th march

Also going west in May 6th may - 25th may (VGC 14-19th)

DLP in September 24th - 27th (going for dapper day!)

Wdw again 20th november - 14th December AKL & VGF


----------



## gacallaghan

Hi! 

Please could you add us to the list? We're going to CBR from 5th - 19th September. Thank you! 

Amy and Tom


----------



## GirlPants

Hey 
Can you add me and my parents  
5th November- 19th November Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## KayleighAndJim

Hiya, could you please add me? 

19th April - 1st May. Staying offsite - Virgin Villa 

Thankyou!


----------



## spottycotty

Hiya.
Could you add us please.
CBR 2 - 13 nov
Disney Dream 13 - 16 nov

Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## Dollyrar

Hi, Please can you add me in for 21/08/15-30/08/15 w/ DW.

Staying off-site @ Ramada Kissimmee Gateway.

Thanks!


----------



## Tony Toon

Mr & Mrs TT - 1st - 29th July. SSR/Gulf Coast/ Villa

Many thanks!


----------



## leiaorgana

Myself and the family will be heading out on 28/06/15 until 19/07/15. Staying offsite at our time share at the Sheraton Vistana Villages


----------



## wilma-bride

All up to date, sorry it has taken so long


----------



## Surveyboy

We are heading home to the VGF 23rd - 30th October 2015


----------



## lgp1

wilma-bride said:


> September 9th-30th Pop Century
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015
> 
> March 2015
> 
> *Kath2003* 28 March-11 April, Rosen Inn/Naples
> 
> April 2015
> 
> *~Fisharefriends~ & family* 10-24 April, Universal/OKW
> *peajay18 & family* 12 April-23 April, OKW/Hard Rock/BCV
> *KayleighAndJim* 19 April-1 May, Offsite villa
> *NatalieMT & family* 22-30 April, ASSp
> *OnTheBoardsMyNameIs & DGF* 22 April-6 May, CBR
> *MarkF0wle & family* 23 April-14 May, ASSports/DCL/SSR
> *wilma-bride & DH* 30 April-17 May, DCL/Disneyland (GCV)
> 
> May 2015
> 
> *edinburghlass & DD* 4-18 May, POFQ
> *RobynPrincess* 6-25 May, West Coast/VGC
> *crabbie1, DBF, DD & DBF's DD* 15-28 May, VWL/BWV or BC?
> *Laurafoster, DH, DD, DS, DMum, DDad, DMIL & DFIL* 23 May-6 Jun, SSR
> *Gowans & DBF* 25 May-8 June, AOA
> 
> June 2015
> 
> *bee86* 2-23 June, Offsite/SSR
> *crmscotland & family* 26 June-17 July, Offsite/POR
> *leiaorgana & family* 28 June-19 July, Sheraton Vistana Villages
> 
> July 2015
> 
> *Cyrano, DW, DD17, DS15, DD13, DMIL, DFIL, DSIL & family* 1-20 July, POR/RPR
> *Mr & Mrs Tony Toon* 1-29 July, SSR/Gulf Coast/Villa
> *kopitedor & family* 25 July-14 August, POR
> *mojo0403 & family* 26 July-???, CSR
> *Damian Pudner, DW and DDs* 26 July-16 August, ???
> *Elise79, DH & DD* 30 July-15 August, NYC/OKW
> *laura <3 & family* 30 July-13 August, POR
> 
> August 2015
> 
> *DLPDreams & family* 6-27 August, Universal/OKW
> *Mummycat & family* 10-31 August, HRH/OKW
> *mikki.young & DH* 11-12 August, TBA
> *wifey* 12-26 August, WL
> *jothp & family* 12-20 August, RPR/OKW
> *PrincessHannahsmum, DH, DS & DD* 12-26 August, YC
> *joyo & family* 13-29 August, Offsite villa/RPR
> *MagicalMerida & family* 14-28 August, Yacht Club
> *joolz1910 & family* 16-30 August, HRH/OKW
> *wilma-bride, DH & DS* 18-31 August, SSR/Poly/Atlanta
> *Dollyrar & DW* 21-30 August, Ramada Kissimmee Gateway
> *m1ckeymouse, DW, DS & DMum* 21 August-4 September, AKL
> *Wills Mom & family* 23 August-7 September, offsite/Poly
> *NatalieMT & family* 24 August-1 September, AKL
> *mikki.young & DH* 26-30 August, DL
> *sjt22 & DBrother* 30 August-11 September, Pop
> 
> September 2015
> 
> *gacallaghan* 5-19 September, CBR
> *fiona1188 & family* 5-26 September, SSR
> *Pooh's-Honey-Pot* 17-25 September, BCV
> *meldobe & family* 17 September-4 October, Disney Dream/CBR
> *SilentK & DH* 21 September-1 October, SSR
> 
> 
> October 2015
> 
> *funkydelia & family* 10-24 October, WL
> *dixonsontour, DH & DD* 14-31 October, AKL/Disney Dream
> *StrawberryTink & DH* 24 October-14 November, POR
> *ChrisToria & DW* 28 October-18 November, CBR
> 
> November 2015
> 
> *spottycotty* 2-16 November, CBR/Disney Dream
> *GirlPants, DMum & DDad* 5-19 November, AKL
> *RobynPrincess* 20 November-14 December, AKL/VGF
> *stevelamb121 & family* 26 November-17 December, Bahama Bay Resort
> 
> December 2015
> 
> *Elise79, DH & DD* 12-23 December, BLT
> 
> 2016
> 
> October 2015
> 
> bayli*e666, DMum & DSister* 1-22 October





wilma-bride said:


> 2015
> 
> March 2015
> 
> *Kath2003* 28 March-11 April, Rosen Inn/Naples
> 
> April 2015
> 
> *~Fisharefriends~ & family* 10-24 April, Universal/OKW
> *peajay18 & family* 12 April-23 April, OKW/Hard Rock/BCV
> *KayleighAndJim* 19 April-1 May, Offsite villa
> *NatalieMT & family* 22-30 April, ASSp
> *OnTheBoardsMyNameIs & DGF* 22 April-6 May, CBR
> *MarkF0wle & family* 23 April-14 May, ASSports/DCL/SSR
> *wilma-bride & DH* 30 April-17 May, DCL/Disneyland (GCV)
> 
> May 2015
> 
> *edinburghlass & DD* 4-18 May, POFQ
> *RobynPrincess* 6-25 May, West Coast/VGC
> *crabbie1, DBF, DD & DBF's DD* 15-28 May, VWL/BWV or BC?
> *Laurafoster, DH, DD, DS, DMum, DDad, DMIL & DFIL* 23 May-6 Jun, SSR
> *Gowans & DBF* 25 May-8 June, AOA
> 
> June 2015
> 
> *bee86* 2-23 June, Offsite/SSR
> *crmscotland & family* 26 June-17 July, Offsite/POR
> *leiaorgana & family* 28 June-19 July, Sheraton Vistana Villages
> 
> July 2015
> 
> *Cyrano, DW, DD17, DS15, DD13, DMIL, DFIL, DSIL & family* 1-20 July, POR/RPR
> *Mr & Mrs Tony Toon* 1-29 July, SSR/Gulf Coast/Villa
> *kopitedor & family* 25 July-14 August, POR
> *mojo0403 & family* 26 July-???, CSR
> *Damian Pudner, DW and DDs* 26 July-16 August, ???
> *Elise79, DH & DD* 30 July-15 August, NYC/OKW
> *laura <3 & family* 30 July-13 August, POR
> 
> August 2015
> 
> *DLPDreams & family* 6-27 August, Universal/OKW
> *Mummycat & family* 10-31 August, HRH/OKW
> *mikki.young & DH* 11-12 August, TBA
> *wifey* 12-26 August, WL
> *jothp & family* 12-20 August, RPR/OKW
> *PrincessHannahsmum, DH, DS & DD* 12-26 August, YC
> *joyo & family* 13-29 August, Offsite villa/RPR
> *MagicalMerida & family* 14-28 August, Yacht Club
> *joolz1910 & family* 16-30 August, HRH/OKW
> *wilma-bride, DH & DS* 18-31 August, SSR/Poly/Atlanta
> *Dollyrar & DW* 21-30 August, Ramada Kissimmee Gateway
> *m1ckeymouse, DW, DS & DMum* 21 August-4 September, AKL
> *Wills Mom & family* 23 August-7 September, offsite/Poly
> *NatalieMT & family* 24 August-1 September, AKL
> *mikki.young & DH* 26-30 August, DL
> *sjt22 & DBrother* 30 August-11 September, Pop
> 
> September 2015
> 
> *gacallaghan* 5-19 September, CBR
> *fiona1188 & family* 5-26 September, SSR
> *Pooh's-Honey-Pot* 17-25 September, BCV
> *meldobe & family* 17 September-4 October, Disney Dream/CBR
> *SilentK & DH* 21 September-1 October, SSR
> 
> October 2015
> 
> *funkydelia & family* 10-24 October, WL
> *dixonsontour, DH & DD* 14-31 October, AKL/Disney Dream
> *StrawberryTink & DH* 24 October-14 November, POR
> *ChrisToria & DW* 28 October-18 November, CBR
> 
> November 2015
> 
> *spottycotty* 2-16 November, CBR/Disney Dream
> *GirlPants, DMum & DDad* 5-19 November, AKL
> *RobynPrincess* 20 November-14 December, AKL/VGF
> *stevelamb121 & family* 26 November-17 December, Bahama Bay Resort
> 
> December 2015
> 
> *Elise79, DH & DD* 12-23 December, BLT
> 
> 2016
> 
> October 2015
> 
> bayli*e666, DMum & DSister* 1-22 October





tinks90 said:


> October 30th - November 9th, staying at Wildernes Lodge, just me and mum


----------



## lgp1

September 9th-30th Pop Century


----------



## BudgieMama

Lovely Wilma-Bride, can you add my trip please?

August 15th-29th 2016: Me and DH 

Thank you!


----------



## ChelleFeegan

Me, DH and DD9 - Coronado Springs - August 12th to August 26th


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Could you add me please? We're going 27th Sept - 11th Oct. Thank you


----------



## Kath2003

2016 for us - 30th March to 9th April staying...errr...somewhere!!


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Can you add us please - DBF & I, POFQ, 31st Aug - 21st Sept 2016.

Thank you!


----------



## Kandiwilde

Can you add us please.  

Wilde Family

Beach Club 13th -28th August 2015


----------



## Princess Leia

Please can you add us in 3-17 July 2015? Thanks


----------



## pigby

If there's time, please could you add us to the list - we leave this Friday 12th June and return on 19th - staying at Cabana Beach Resort, Universal Studios. DD is 21 when we are there (on 13th)


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Hi! Would it be possible to add me to the list? I'll be there with my bf 2nd-16th october - offsite 2nd-7th on IDrive then 7th-16th at CBR


----------



## wilma-bride

All updated


----------



## BudgieMama

Thank you @wilma-bride  I can't believe I forgot to put my resort on! We're staying at Coronado Springs, when you next update!  You rock!


----------



## Princess Leia

Thank you Wilma-bride. I will be with DH, DD (14) and DS (10) staying at HRH and Old Key West.


----------



## Crickey

Finally get to ask to put me in for 12Sept till 26th 2016 at All Star Movies with the GF 

So excited even tho got ages to wait

I am returning home and i cant wait


----------



## meldud

14th Aug 2015 - 29 Aug 2015 Sheraton Vistana Villages  and NYC
Me, DH, DS (15) DD (14)

AND

18th Aug 2016 - 1st Sept 2016 YC CL
Me, DH, DS (16) DD (15)


----------



## Tash87

12/11/2016 - 22/11/2016

Grand Floridian (dream come true)

Myself, Dh, dd 7, ds 3. 

Counting the days already


----------



## MostlyBobbins

31 August - 14th September 2016

Port Orleans Riverside - Bobbins + 3


----------



## c3h3a3r

Hi. New to this lol. Can you add my family please. Maingate lakeside 27th July 2016 - 10th Aug 2016. Many thanks ☺


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

Mr Mrs and Miss Ptt
Sunny Anaheim
18th August - 2nd Sept.
Hilton for 3 nights then touring with last 4 nights at hilton.


----------



## Jon84

24th Nov 2016 to 8th Dec 2016 - Beach Club


----------



## MeganAndOwen

Could you add us to the list - myself and DBF, 3rd September-17th September 2016. Staying in a rented villa offsite.


----------



## arieliwish

Hi, could you add us please - me, DH, DD 21, DS 18 staying at the Beach Club 6th Sept - 18th Sept 2016.

Thank you x


----------



## finchy3

Could you add us please GCV 27th July - 12 Aug 2016.

Thank you.


----------



## Jon84

One to add here too

24th Nov to 8th Dec 2016 - BC


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Hey could you add us please, me, my mum, my fiancé, and our baby boy are going from 2nd -16th may 2016 and staying at AKL


----------



## Jon84

Also going to Poly on 3th to 10th May 2016 now


----------



## bex7583

add us please 25th aug 2016 -19th sept 2016 will be me, dh,dd7, ds10 and ds 8

flights are booked and paid we have no resorts booked yet !!


----------



## MoominMamma

Add us please: AKL 26th March-9th April 2016


----------



## mollz

im going oct 1st-14th @ pop. excited


----------



## BudgieMama

Hi @wilma-bride - our dates have changed. We're now going 14th-28th August 2014, still staying at CSR though


----------



## wilma-bride

BudgieMama said:


> Hi @wilma-bride - our dates have changed. We're now going 14th-28th August 2014, still staying at CSR though



*2014????* @BudgieMama


----------



## BudgieMama

wilma-bride said:


> *2014????* @BudgieMama



D'oh! 2016!!!


----------



## thestevied

Hi wilma
Wife and I are going sept 24-Oct 8 2016 staying at the beach club.


----------



## cjc

May 14th at Saratoga Resort, then off to RPR.


----------



## hardy wallruss

Oct 8th to 19th 2016 staying at the CBR  Me DH, DS, 25 DD, 20 AND DSGF 27


----------



## thestevied

The wife and I, staying at the Beach Club from September 24th to October 9th 2016.


----------



## ToniClifford

This is a nice idea  do families from the UK meet up in the parks? Lovely!

My parents and I celebrating my Dad's 65th 22 May - 5 June (from Leicestershire)


----------



## mickeyheart

Hello my fellow UK Disney lovers!

I am going to AKL 26th November till 10th December.

Been twice to the world before staying CBR Nov 2007 & CSR Nov 2011, but those trips were before kids. This trip we will be taking our DD4 & DD2 

Not worked out out to change my signiture yet lol!!


----------



## Jon84

mickeyheart said:


> Hello my fellow UK Disney lovers!
> 
> I am going to AKL 26th November till 10th December.
> 
> Been twice to the world before staying CBR Nov 2007 & CSR Nov 2011, but those trips were before kids. This trip we will be taking our DD4 & DD2
> 
> Not worked out out to change my signiture yet lol!!



Have fun! You're there the practically the same time as us, our two weeks start 2 days before, flying on Thanksgiving!


----------



## xxpeplyxx

can you add us please, we are going may 2nd - may 16th and will be staying at AKL for the first time too excited


----------



## Jon84

xxpeplyxx said:


> can you add us please, we are going may 2nd - may 16th and will be staying at AKL for the first time too excited


You leave the day before us!

I don't think anyone updates this thread anymore!


----------



## meldud

We are going to the Yacht Club 18th August - 1st September 2016. Me, DH, DS (16) and DD (15)

Eek!


----------



## Whisky In A VAse

We are off to Windsor Palms 18th August - 1st Sept flying - Manchester to Miami... Me, DW, DD (13) DS (9)


----------



## bee86

Hi wilma-bride! 
Back with another date for the board  
June 7-21st 2016 staying at CSR So excited!!!!


----------



## Ninja

Ok how come I have only just found this?!  Oh I know, cause I have been lost in the CBR forum!
Anyway, we go on the 28th July-11th Aug 2016 staying at CBR with a couple of nights at RPR, flying from Manchester on Virgin


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

So we're (me and DH) at The Boardwalk 19th to 23rd July 2016

And can we also be the the first on the 2017 calendar as well please as we're all going (me, DH, and DS1 and DS2) 11th December 2017 to 1st Jan 2018


----------



## Tahariel

Hi, I'm new to the forums. But thought I'd share my excitement about going this September with my boyfriend! It's his first trip to WDW and my fourth - cannot wait!!


----------



## thestevied

Tahariel said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forums. But thought I'd share my excitement about going this September with my boyfriend! It's his first trip to WDW and my fourth - cannot wait!!


My wife and I also go in September. Will be roughly our 18th time (I think). Maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## Tahariel

thestevied said:


> My wife and I also go in September. Will be roughly our 18th time (I think). Maybe we'll see you there!



How amazing it must be when you've lost count of the trips!  
But yeah, might run into you


----------



## Jon84

No one has updated the calendar for months! lol


----------



## Jon84

Jon84 said:


> No one has updated the calendar for months! lol


And I'll add that if someone gave me the correct access, I'd be happy to update the thread if there are others who don't have the time!


----------



## arieliwish

If anyone is updating, I'll be at the Beach Club 6 - 18 September 2016 with DH, DD, DS.


----------



## thestevied

arieliwish said:


> If anyone is updating, I'll be at the Beach Club 6 - 18 September 2016 with DH, DD, DS.


We'll be at the beach club a week later! Any tips or things worth knowing please let us know!


----------



## kizzy212

Can i be added plz....
26th august 2017 

ME, DH, DS (12)


----------



## Linda67

Please could you add me 
October 7th - 21st 2016
Royal Pacific, Disney Dream and The Poly


----------



## wilma-bride

Updated


----------



## Mummycat

Hi can you add us please when you get chance 
10-31st August 2017 Royal Pacific, longboat Key, WDW OKW
Thanks


----------



## wilma-bride

Mummycat said:


> Hi can you add us please when you get chance
> 10-31st August 2017 Royal Pacific, longboat Key, WDW OKW
> Thanks



Added you


----------



## BudgieMama

Yay, thanks for updating @wilma-bride - can you please add my 2017 trip on too?! 

Me and Mum, 15th-29th August, CSR  Thanks!


----------



## sammie1884

Please can you add our trip on! 

Me, DH, DS, DD, and my Aunt 23rd Feb-9th March CBR (for my sisters wedding!) 

Thank you!


----------



## Tony Bush

Please add us too !

October 2017 6th - 22nd Beach Club and Hard Rock Hotel

Tony


----------



## Tahariel

Feel free to add me too  Me, BF, 10-24.09.16, POFQ


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi all! Can we be added in for 3-14 October 2016 at OKW please! 

Also, if it's allowed, I'll be in DL California from 14-16 June - so close!!


----------



## Elise79

Joh - just realised our trips are missing!

All are me DH & DD
16-30 July DL VGC & WDW BLT
12-23 December BLT
8-23 July 2017 Villa & DCL

Thanks!!


----------



## Aurora's Godmother

Can you add me too please, my son and I are going to WDW 28th June for two weeks and would love to meet up with others that are going to be there at the same time x


----------



## UKDisneyJoe

Me and my DW are going for 2 weeks from 29th November 2017 if you could put it on there too please


----------



## Elise79

Updated


----------



## Rascal1003

Woohoo....
14th to 28th Oct 2016 !

16 weeks and counting!


----------



## sjt22

August 29th to September 12th 2016 SSR
January 2nd to January 14th 2017 OKW

With the DH x


----------



## Princess Leia

We are staying at the Sheraton Vistana Resort Villas 4th-18th July.

Join me in my single digit dance today!


----------



## k8Davies

Forgot to say we'll be out there between the 2nd Nov to the 16th Nov staying at the Dolphin yay 

I'm running the Disney Wine and Dine half Marathon on the 6th, so if anyone is out there please come and cheer me on (Especially near the end as I'll need the boost) lol


----------



## LanaBear-ox

POR 15th-26th October 2017
Just me & DH


----------



## Elise79

Updated


----------



## kwp1

First trip with DH, DS (10) and DD (6)
17th Aug Orange Lakes Resort
24th Aug Anna Maria Island
Filled with a mix of excitement and slightly daunted about the planning!!


----------



## emsparkles

25.2.17 to 11.3.17 Boardwalk Villas. 
Me, Brother and & GF, Mum and Dad


----------



## bellasmummy

Me, dh & dd

15 Aug 2016-5 Sept 2016 BC, Dream & HRH

27 May 2017-3 Jun 2017 RPR

9 Aug-30 Aug 2017 Cocoa Beach, Contemporary & HRH

Thanks


----------



## Madhatter90

1st to the 11th February 2017 just me staying at pop.


----------



## Nikki K

Booked to go back 6th-26th May staying at a family villa. Can't wait


----------



## Grohldoll

Can you add us April 1st - 15th 2017. First time and so excited it's me Sharon, My husband Andy and my 9 year old son Ollie. Staying at the All star music resort
I am a complete novice and cannot wait.


----------



## DisneyDolan77

My husband, my son ( 11 years old when we go) and i are going to Royal pacific Resort on 13/08/2017 then on to Disney Coronado springs resort 17/08/2017 and then on to animal kingdom lodge 27/08/2017 till 29/08/2017. So very exited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrunkJam

where - Poly
When - 23rd Dec 2017 - 2nd Jan 2018
Who - Me, DH, DS and DD

Please add me, thanks!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Could you add me and DBF in for September 30th for 13 nights at SSR please - cheers!


----------



## Saz2891

27th Oct - 11th Nov 2017! Just me staying at All Star Music


----------



## Tony Toon

Could you add us please?  
29th June - 27th July staying at Saratoga Springs for 10 days, followed by a week on the Gulf Coast and 11 days in Orlando.

Many thanks.

TonyToon and Mrs TT


----------



## LanaBear-ox

We've had to change or reservation! Didn't realise when I booked DH wanted to go to Kennedy, Universal, DC etc.. So now staying 14-27th Oct 2017 offsite at the Avanti!


----------



## DrunkJam

Hi, we switched our reservation. So, can you please add me based on this post?
Where : Grand Floridian
When : 13-23 Dec 2017
Who : Me, DH, DS(11) and DD (4)
Much thanks


----------



## DisneyBeth94

Just me and my other half going there 21st October - 5th November 2018 staying at Pop Century


----------



## bee86

Hi Wilma-Bride,

Would you add me and DBF:

23rd-30th December 2017 Rosen Pointe Orlando
30th-6th January 2018 Pop Century Resort 

I cannot wait!!!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## James O'Neill

Port Orleans French Quarter
Nov 30th 2017 for two weeks
DW, DD, myself


----------



## mitchfishguard

Mitch and Leander with my daughter and son-in-law, Joanne and Dave. Nov.6 to Nov.20 9 nights Comfort Inn and Suites I-Drive, 5 nights All-Stars Sports.


----------



## chudlyfudly

I'll be heading to WDW from 6th March-20th March 2018, staying at Pop Century.


----------



## jackieleanne

Heading back next year to Old Key West on the 23rd June to the 7th July.


----------



## Carey_B

September 28th 2018 we're doing the Halloween on the High Seas Cruise to the Bahamas..
Then from the 1st October to the 12th we'll be staying at All Star Music Resort and celebrating my sister's 30th birthday!


----------



## Grace1987

We are having our Honeymoon at Disney Caribbean Beach 24/10/18 - 14/11/18.


----------



## gacallaghan

Staying at All Star Sports from 26th Nov - 3rd Dec. First solo trip!


----------



## AcrossthePondNic

15th - 30th August 2018 at Yacht Club. First time ever staying Deluxe.


----------



## greigallen

September 2 - 16 2017, staying at the Marriott Grand Vista just me and my wife (big kids).


----------



## Adam W

7th -19th of October, solo trip (all star music)


----------



## thestevied

AcrossthePondNic said:


> 15th - 30th August 2018 at Yacht Club. First time ever staying Deluxe.


You'll love it. We first did yacht club about 5 yrs ago and then kept going back.... such a great resort and I love the boardwalk area. Plus we love being within walking distance of Epcot and Hollywood studios!


----------



## arieliwish

Yacht Club 30th August - 13th September 2017. Late booking after a rough year medically, no dining plan for the first time since our very first visit in 2004 so looking forward to eating off site. Me, DH, DD 22, DS 19. SO EXCITED NOW!


----------



## thestevied

arieliwish said:


> Yacht Club 30th August - 13th September 2017. Late booking after a rough year medically, no dining plan for the first time since our very first visit in 2004 so looking forward to eating off site. Me, DH, DD 22, DS 19. SO EXCITED NOW!


Make the most of the quick service dining at world showcase in Epcot too!


----------



## Brad Stent

Port Orleans Riverside 15th 24th August 2018. My wife 2 kids 19, 17. Can,t wait.


----------



## MrsArcher2B

Honeymoon! 30th April - 14th May 2018.

Staying offsite, just me and DH.


----------



## thestevied

MrsArcher2B said:


> Honeymoon! 30th April - 14th May 2018.
> 
> Staying offsite, just me and DH.


Congrats!


----------



## MrsArcher2B

Thanks StevieD!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Does the front page of this thread still get updated, or do we just add trips on the end now?


----------



## Grace1987

I think we should start a 2018 one


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Grace1987 said:


> I think we should start a 2018 one


Good idea!!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

Can I be added please?
Dec 19th 2017 - January 2nd 2018


----------



## Tony Toon

Can we be added please - 29th December 2017 - 11th January 2018 


Mrs TT


----------



## eyoreaud

Hi, can you add my dates please?
April 27th 2018- May 27th 2018
Thank you


----------



## Pluginbaby

October 6-27 2018 staying at Pop Century


----------



## Queen-Bee

Can you add our Honeymoon dates please? October 29th to November 12th at the Contemporary TTPV 

Thank you x


----------



## PrincessIndia

September 6th, 14 days at Dis, 2 at US and IOA


----------



## finchy3

August 1st, 13 days GCH


----------



## Beckyrina

.


----------



## Tony Toon

Don't know if this is still being updated.  If so could you add a couple more please?

6th - 20th October 2018 SSR and Villa for my 60th
30th December 2018 - 10th January 2019 AoA for 2 nights then OKW

Mrs TT


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

It seems a shame that the front page doesn’t get updated anymore... I’m happy to do it if someone could make me an editor of the post?


----------



## wildwood

April 30th 2020 14 nights


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

wildwood said:


> April 30th 2020 14 nights


This doesn’t seem to be updated any more... this one does:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/2019-uk-trip-planning-holiday-chart.3750759/


----------



## wifey

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> This doesn’t seem to be updated any more... this one does:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2019-uk-trip-planning-holiday-chart.3750759/


We’ll be at AKL from 1st October 2020 and   leaving 11th October 2020 just the two of us


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

wifey said:


> We’ll be at AKL from 1st October 2020 and   leaving 11th October 2020 just the two of us


If you post it onto the pinned thread it will be added  this one isn’t active any more


----------

